#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ανισοσταθμία στη θεμελίωση

## θ.τριαντ.

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι και καλή επιτυχία στο καινούργιο forum! Θα ήθελα να θίξω ένα θέμα που μου έχει πρόκαλέσει αρκετό άγχος τις τελευταίες μέρες! Για θεμελίωση δυοροφης οικίας με υπόγειο επιφάνειας 130 μ2 με ανισόσταθμη θεμελίωση με εσχάρα πεδιλοδοκων , όπου η υψηλότερη στάθμη βρίσκεται σε βραχώδες έδαφος και η χαμηλότερη σε ημιβραχώδες (υψομετρική διαφορά θεμελίωσης 1.30μ) , στο σημείο αλλαγής της στάθμης τι πρέπει να προσέξω ?Αν δημιουργήσω εκέι πεδιλοδοκό ύψους 1,30μ , οσο δηλαδή και η διαφορά ανισοταθμίας ειμαι καλλυμμένος?
Το ότι οι πεδιλοδοκοί της άνω στάθμης θα ενωθούν απευθειάς με τα υποστηλώματα της κάτω στάθμης μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα?Θα κάνω και αγκύρωση ( 50 cm γύρισμα )στο σημείο ένωσης. Ευχαριστώ.

Παρακαλώ να τηρείται ο* Κανόνας Συμμετοχής 5:* Οι ερωτήσεις που κάνουμε οφείλουν να έχουν συγκεκριμένο θέμα, να διατυπώνονται με περιεκτική, τεχνική ορολογία και εφόσον αφορούν ειδικά θέματα να περιλαμβάνουν διευκρινιστικά σχέδια, φωτογραφίες, σκίτσα, τεχνικές περιγραφές.
*Efpalinos*

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

H ανω στάθμη της θεμελίωσης βρίσκεται σε βραχώδες έδαφος και η εκσκαφή είναι δύσκολη και δαπανηρή.Γιατί δεν λειτουργεί η πεδιλοδοκός σε βράχο?Πως το αντιμετώπισες το θέμα στην περίπτωσή σου?θα ήθελα αν μπορείς να απαντήσεις και στα υπόλοιπα αρχικά ερωτήματά μου.(αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα που οι άνω πεδιλοδοκοί θα ενωθούν απευθείας με τα κάτω υποστηλώματα κ.λ.π).Στο σημείο ένωσης θα κάνω αγκύρωση 50 cm και μάτιση > 1,00μ

----------


## Evan

γεια σου,

και οι δύο στάθμες θεμελίωσης έχουν υπόγειο από πάνω;
Υ.Γ. καλό είναι να ανεβάζουμε και κανα σκαριφηματάκι για να μην αρχίζουμε τις ερωτήσεις και τις περιγραφές

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Και οι δυο στάθμες έχουν υπόγειο απο πάνω.Οι ακράιοι πεδιλοδοκοί της κατασκευής , πάνω από τους οποίους θα υπάρχουν αντισεισμικά τοιχέια,θα ενωθούν κάθετα με τα  υποστηλώματα (1,30*0,25 το καθένα ), τα οποία στην άλλη τους άκρη θα έχουν επίσης τοιχεία 25 cm πάχους και φ10/20 διπλή σχάρα οπλισμό(η ένωση θα γίνει στην άλλη διάσταση σε σχέση με αυτό που μου λες).Η μεσαία πεδιλοδοκός θα ενωθεί πάλι κάθετα με το υποστήλωμα (90*25) αλλά εκεί δεν θα υπάρχει τοιχείο. Η αγκύρωση και η μάτιση που ανέφερα (φ16 με 50 cm γύρισμα και 1,00 μ μάτιση δεν θα βοηθήσει?

----------


## Evan

προτείνω ραντιέ και στα δύο με τοιχείο φυσικά στο σημείο της ανισοσταθμίας

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Στο κάτω κομμάτι , εκτός από το σημείο αλλαγής της στάθμης  ,υπάρχει μόνο μια εσωτερική πεδιλοδοκός .Ολές οι άλλες είναι περιμετρικές και έχουν αντισεισμικά τοιχεία.Ακόμα και στην εσωτερική πεδιλοδοκό να δημιουργήσω τοιχείο αυτό θα έχει ύψος 1.30μ γιατι τοση είναι και η διαφορά ανισοσταθμίας.Πόσο θα βοηθήσει αυτό?

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Εχει ήδη ξεκινήσει η κατασκευή με πεδιλοδοκούς στο χαμηλότερο κομμάτι. Στο σημέιο της αλλαγής ανισοσταθμίας θα υπάρχει πεδιλοδοκός 1.30μ (όσο και η υψομετρική διαφορά της ανισοσταθίας).Αυτό που με ανυσηχεί είναι οτί στο σημείο αυτό οι πεδιλοδοκοί που θα "τρέχουν" απο την πάνω στάθμη θα συναντούν απευθειας τα υποστηλώματα.Σκέφτόμαι στο σημείο ένωσης να κάνω την αγκύρωση που είπα και πιο πάνω . Θα είμαι όμως καλλυμένος?

-----------

Πως να την ανεβάσω?

Kανόνας Συμμετοχής #5Δεν κάνουμε διαδοχικές δημοσιεύσεις στο ίδιο θέμα και για να προσθέσουμε ή να διορθώσουμε οτιδήποτε σε μια δημοσίευσή μας χρησιμοποιούμε την "Επεξεργασία" (edit). mred-akias

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

http://ifile.it/sdaeo5h

--------------------

Το έκανα σωστα?

Kανόνας Συμμετοχής #5Δεν κάνουμε διαδοχικές δημοσιεύσεις στο ίδιο θέμα και για να προσθέσουμε ή να διορθώσουμε οτιδήποτε σε μια δημοσίευσή μας χρησιμοποιούμε την "Επεξεργασία" (edit). mred-akias

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Η ανισόσταθμία είναι στην περασιά όπου οι πεδιλοδοκοί έχουν ύψος 1,30μ.
Πρώτα θα σκυροδετηθεί το χαμηλότερο κομμάτι ,θα μπουν αναμονές και μετά το υψηλότερο

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Ναι. Απο εκεί και κάτω είναι το χαμηλότερο κομμάτι

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Οχι.Το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι είναι από πάνω.(κ6 - κ7 - κ10 - κ12 - κ11 - κ9 - κ4 - κ5 - κ6)

---------------------

Οταν λες την κ5 - κ8 θα την σήκωνες πάνω ,πόσο έννοεις ?Εγώ δημιουργλω εκεί πεδιλοδοκό 1,30 όσο είναι και η υψομετρική διαφορά. οι Κ5 -Κ8 και οι Κ4 - Κ9 ενώνονται μεταξύ τους , αλλα η πεδιλοδοκός που τις ενώνει από τη μια άκρη της ενώνεται με πεδιλοδοκό και από την άλλη απευθείας με υπόστηλωμα


 Kανόνας Συμμετοχής #5Δεν κάνουμε διαδοχικές δημοσιεύσεις στο ίδιο θέμα και για να προσθέσουμε ή να διορθώσουμε οτιδήποτε σε μια δημοσίευσή μας χρησιμοποιούμε την "Επεξεργασία" (edit). mred-akias

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Οπώς το λες !!Για μια πεδιλοδοκό στο σημείο ανισοσταθμιάς έχω χάσει τον ύπνο μου...
Με "ενοχλεί" που οι πάνω πεδιλοδοκοί θα ενώνονται απευθείας με τα κάτω υποστηλώματα στο σημείο αλλαγής της στάθμης.Γι αυτο λέω να κάνω και την αγκύρωση που έλεγα και πιο πάνω.

----------


## Evan

1ον σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μια τομή δεν βλάπτει
2ον κάνε πιο παχύ το υποστύλωμα αν φοβάσαι  ολίσθηση της πεδιλοδοκού και κρούση στο υποστήλωμα (είναι κοντό εκεί άραγε :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
3ον στερεοστάτικα χρησιμοποίησες;

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Αυτό με την απότμηση δεν το κατάλαβα......
Η σύνδεση θα γίνει σε 2 ακράια υποστηλώματα (1,30*0,25)  ,αλλά κάθετα σε αυτα στην μια άκρη τους.Στην άλλη άκρη τους καταλήγουν αντισεισμικά τοιχεία ύψους πέρίπου 4,00.Επίσης και σε 1 μεσαίο υποστήλωμα (0,90*0,25) ελέυθερο και στις 2 άκρες του.
Δεν νομίζω οτί πρόκειται για κοντά υποστηλώματα.Κάνω λάθος?

--------------

Οι ακραίοι πεδιλοδοκοί της σύνδεσης του άνω τμήματος με το κάτω φέρουν και αυτοί αντισεισμικα τοιχεία

Kανόνας Συμμετοχής #5Δεν κάνουμε διαδοχικές δημοσιεύσεις στο ίδιο θέμα και για να προσθέσουμε ή να διορθώσουμε οτιδήποτε σε μια δημοσίευσή μας χρησιμοποιούμε την "Επεξεργασία" (edit). mred-akias

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Η περασιά της ανισοσταθμίας είναι η ΠΔ12 και ΠΔ21. Αρα προφανώς εννοείς τις πεδιλοδοκους ΠΔ 10 και ΠΔ 3 να αγκυρώνουν καλά.Αν τραβήξω τις ΠΔ9 και ΠΔ 16 προς τα έξω αλλάζει το περίγραμμα και έχω πρόβλημα κυρίως με το κλιμακοστάσιο.Η αγκύρωση που θα κάνω με τις ΠΔ9,ΠΔ15,ΠΔ16 να γυρνούν 50εκ. μέσα  στα υποστηλώματα και να αφήσω και 1,00 μ μάτιση (θα σκυροδετηθεί πρώτα το κάτω κομμάτι) δεν με απαλασσει από το πρόβλημα?

----------


## Evan

> Θα διαφωνήσω. Σε βραχώδες κοιτόστρωση? Είσαι σίγουρος?
>  .


σε σπιτάκι με υπόγειο συμφέρει κοιτόστρωση οικονομική γρήγορη και απλή και θεμελίωση και δάπεδο καθαρές δουλειές

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Ευχαριστώ για την επεξήγηση της απότμησης ,αλλα και για τις γενικότερες συμβουλές από όλους!Στο σημείο της απότμησης θα γεμίσω μόνο με σκυρόδεμα ή θα βάλω και πλάγια σίδερα?

----------


## brutagon

συμφωνώ με τον λάμπρο...
αν ζυγίσεις τον όγκο εργασίας των εκσκαφών, η κοιτόστρωση είναι πολύ δελεαστική

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Στη συγκεκριμένη μελέτη μου έχουν βγει αρκετα υποστλώματα με οπλισμό διατμησης μανδύες φ8/10. Να αυξήσω το πάχος σε  φ10 ή είμαι υπερβολικός?
(Υπενθυμίζω ότι πρόκειται  για δυόροφη οικία με υπόγειο σε βραχώδες και ημιβραχώδες έδαφος)

----------


## Pappos

Την ανισοσταθμία την έριξες με την μία ? Πως έκανες την σκυροδέτηση ? Πρώτα κάτω και μετά επάνω ?

----------


## Pappos

Special. Μόνο στην photo DSC03337 θα έβαζα ύψος πεδιλοδοκού ως το ύψος του κάτω υποστυλώματος. Κατα τα άλλα οκ.

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Ποιας πεδιλοδοκου ? Δεν σε καταλαβα.

----------


## Pappos

Η πεδιλοδοκός που έρχεται από κάτω στο τοιχείο (Αυτή που είναι σε χαμηλότερη στάθμη).

----------

